Ask HN: What are the best books you've read in 2018? - alan_wade
======
yourmomma
Real Analysis: A Long-Form Mathematics Textbook by Jay Cummings. It's a very
brisk read and lacks that heavy-handed feel you get from even looking at math
books. That said, it's been edited by bajillion people (mostly students), yet
it does have a decent number of non-trivial mistakes (which can be cleared up
by asking a question on mathstackexchange, for example).

------
funfunfunction
Bruce Springsteen’s autobiography. He’s a master storyteller and has an
amazing story to tell.

------
achow
Bad Blood

